# Car Parking in "Stratford Upon Avon"



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunday 30/1/2011 Parked rear of Leisure Centre in centre of town.

Got a ticket, parked in the empty coach area on the elongated bays, I have an 8m Motorhome.

The actual place I should have parked is painted like a normal carpark, with the bays being the size of a normal car.

I have appealed on line, not sure if they will rescind the charge. here's hoping.

Steve

ps. just beware where your parking, they appear to be getting rather officious


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Is this the leisure centre car park you mean?










Having parked there with a 6m van I think you'd have struggled to have parked an 8m van fully within a bay (although there are some larger spots on the left as you go in). I think the parking sign was quite specific with weight etc (I've got a photo of it somewhere if it helps).

We have subsequently parked at the Marina with lots of other vans. Parking attendant didn't even seem to mind the poorly parked van on the right which had about 1M in front of it. (Might be a MHF member, so sorry!). Stayed there with a couple of vans each night:










I'm not sure on the wheelbase of your motorhome, but you'll most likely struggle because A) your wheelbase is greater than 4035 of a standard LWB Ducato and B) the wider rear track on the AL-KO chassis can sometimes touch the white lines (as in the case of our 7m CI-694 but this was on a 4035 wheelbase so we could throw all the length off the back of the space if possible). The main reason we switched to the PVC!

Edit: I thought you was Wild Camping, but I assume you meant just during the day? I keep forgetting which forum I'm on!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

I think Addie may have the wrong park in mind.

The parking arrangements behind the leisure centre have left me puzzled too, but I've stopped a few times in what, as you say, look like car spaces, and not been booked. My van's a bit shorter than yours though, under 6.5m. 'Twould seem logical to be allowed in the coach area if there's adequate space, which there usually is in winter (see February pic appended)

I wish you joy with your appeal.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*car parking in stratford*

parked behind the leisure centre until we spotted the warden booking mh,s in the coach bays 
best place is the park and ride with dedicated m/h bays but its not for overnight


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Pard said:


> I think Addie may have the wrong park in mind.


Ah yes, I think I do.

The Leisure Centre carpark has never appealed, the Marina carpark is excellent since many narrow boat owners have a motorhome for dry land thus campers are tolerated well.


----------

